# here they are. Scores are in on his ram with a handgun.



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Coming---pictures and the story of my nephews OIL Big Horn Sheep

see post #22.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

OK here we go, first off let me say my nephew (Quint) is a fantastic man, father, sportsman, master of many trades etc. I think he has been putting in for this tag for 12-14 years, thought it would take him the rest of his life. Needless to say when he drew, he planned, scouted, scouted some more, probobly chewed his toenails off-- Anyhow, he took this ram on his second day, he was about to shot his second choice when big boy came into view 350 yards away, he dropped him!! Oh I forgot to tell you with a handgun! a 7mm-08 you can see it on one of the pictures. Last year I posted a picture of his sons (my great nephew) buck. He is gonna be just like his pa. Anywho hope you enjoy the pictures. (Still waiting for the score)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool! Now I have the sheep bug again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful ram, beautiful day. I'll bet the muzzleblast on that gun is unbelievable.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice ram! And that looks to be quite the hand gun!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

is it the angle or is it a stubby gun ?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

cdbright said:


> is it the angle or is it a stubby gun ?


 long barrel handgun


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

MAN , does it about tear your wrist off ????????????????


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great looking ram and impressive shot with a handgun! Congrats to your nephew!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! That is a big boy!! Great Ram, congrats to him. And that gun is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome ram! Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - what a cool ram! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That is a awesome ram! Cool gun too!


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome ram. A lot of the sheep on that unit look the same. He got a good one!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Blackie6 said:


> Awesome ram. A lot of the sheep on that unit look the same. He got a good one!


 He spent alot of time scouting, had it narrowed down to 3.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

What part of the unit did he shoot it on? I seen 2 rams that good out there through out all summer.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool Ram Cool Gun.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Outstanding........hard work pays off !!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That is an awesome ram. Congrats to your nephew.
I didn't think anyone used those bolt guns anymore...WOW!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Exceptionally good Ram.
Well done!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

The score is in and it’s official. For California bighorn this is the new #1 for handgun in Utah, #4 overall in Utah, #2 in the world for handgun, and #81 overall. A dream come true and an experience I’ll never forget! Thanks again to Connor, Emily, Randy, Brandon, Chris, and Bubba!!

THATS MY NEPHEW!!~


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Superb! Hearty congratulations to all concerned!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Pretty cool


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's freakin AWESOME!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Ram and shot! It isn't easy filling a OIL permit with a Rifle, let alone a Handgun.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

EPIC.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> The score is in and it's official. For California bighorn this is the new #1 for handgun in Utah, #4 overall in Utah, #2 in the world for handgun, and #81 overall. A dream come true and an experience I'll never forget! Thanks again to Connor, Emily, Randy, Brandon, Chris, and Bubba!!
> 
> THATS MY NEPHEW!!~


What was it's final score?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ridge--- 157 1/8, 14 1/2 base, 32 1/2 length


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool! nice Ram.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That is awesome! Congrats again.

Hey Hey Hey TOTP!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Ridge--- 157 1/8, 14 1/2 base, 32 1/2 length


 Thanks for the reply.
He sure looks bigger than 157". Your numbers even reflect a possible 167" ram?
But reguardless, he's an awesome ram. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> He sure looks bigger than 157". Your numbers even reflect a possible 167" ram?
> But reguardless, he's an awesome ram. Thanks for sharing.


Might be because he still has his lamb tips and isn't broomed off on his length, therefore losing some on his mass measurements? He's a gorgeous ram anyone should be proud of.

Am I seeing it right - is he 7.5 years old?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem, what did the DWR age it at?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Might be because he still has his lamb tips and isn't broomed off on his length, therefore losing some on his mass measurements? He's a gorgeous ram anyone should be proud of.
> 
> Am I seeing it right - is he 7.5 years old?


I count 8.5 on the rings. 
My ram also had lamb tips if you remember and it also had 14.5 bases but 34.5 on the length but ended up going over 170". I just don't see that big of a loss between the two middle mass measurements to create such a gap in scores. Interesting.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I count 8.5 on the rings.
> My ram also had lamb tips if you remember and it also had 14.5 bases but 34.5 on the length but ended up going over 170". I just don't see that big of a loss between the two middle mass measurements to create such a gap in scores. Interesting.


Yours looked like it had more mass...of course, I saw yours at 5 feet instead of in a photo.

I see the extra ring now. For some reason I was having issues with the 5 year ring. It's pretty obvious in some pictures but not the others. I think I looked at the "others" first.


----------

